# Smoked cheese and pepperoni for the holiday snack trays



## redneck5236 (Dec 4, 2022)

Time to do the smoked cheese and pepperoni for the holidays ! Did several types of cheese. Cooper black pepper. Cheddar. Marbled. Hot pepper. Long horn. And as a expirement one chunk of cream cheese ! I really don’t like cream cheese but seen where people smoke it and have to say smoked it was very good wife and I tried it on crackers so next cheese smoke I will be doing more of the cream cheese !   On to the pepperoni ! always did sticks of pepperoni but couldnt find any good deals prices are way out of control on every thing .  Then I had an idea I bought two pounds of sliced pepperoni at sans club .. I put the sliced pepperoni on wood skewers then smoked . My thinking was I don’t have to peel the skin off it. I don’t have to get my slicer out and get it dirty . We only thing we it smoked pepperoni with is cheese and crackers . Well my thinking payed off much more smoking flavor and no extra mess huge success on the pepperoni . I will be doing it this way from now on. Also put in a few hard boiled eggs coated in season salt ! First time I ever let the eggs sit in the season salt overs night. turned my eggs orange and kinda dried them out. And they turned out way to salty . Eggs sitting over night in fridge . Big fail ! cheese was all vacuumed packed the next day I put pepperoni in bags but did not vaccum just sealed . Hope everyone has a great holiday season.


----------



## tbern (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks good!! Great idea with the pepperoni on the sticks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

Nice! Who wouldn't want that in there stocking?!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks great to me.. and yea.. the salt likely pulled the moisture out of the eggs.. there's other options for the eggs though!


----------



## tbern (Dec 4, 2022)

What flavor wood did you use on the cream cheese and pepperoni?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

tbern said:


> What flavor wood did you use on the cream cheese and pepperoni?


Not speaking for the OP. But the few times I did that. I used A-maze-n comp blend. Came out great. Smoked for 2 hours. This was for the pepperoni.


----------



## tbern (Dec 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Not speaking for the OP. But the few times I did that. I used A-maze-n comp blend. Came out great. Smoked for 2 hours. This was for the pepperoni.


Thanks for your info!


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 4, 2022)

tbern said:


> What flavor wood did you use on the cream cheese and pepperoni?


All apple chips


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 4, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Looks great to me.. and yea.. the salt likely pulled the moisture out of the eggs.. there's other options for the eggs though!


Eggs usaly come out great ! Was the first time I let them sit over night . Usaly sprinkle with season salt and right into the smoker .


----------



## tbern (Dec 4, 2022)

redneck5236 said:


> All apple chips


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 4, 2022)

redneck5236 said:


> Eggs usaly come out great ! Was the first time I let them sit over night . Usaly sprinkle with season salt and right into the smoker .


Right.. that overnight stay is where the salt had time to work. Smoked Deviled Eggs are amazing too!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks like some good stocking stuffers to me. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

